# Far Horizons Captains School



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Far Horizons is now offering OUPV (aka 6 pack) courses and masters upgrade courses up to 100 gross ton in Pensacola, FL. We areapproved by the Coast Guard to teach the course and administer the test so you do not have to take the test at the Coast Guard regional exam center. We have classes starting weekly. We offer military and other discounts.

Contact us at:

[email protected] 

phone # 877-331-4790

You can also visit our website at: farhorizoncaptainsschool.com


----------

